# Nunca pedía nada a nadie



## antonioLR

Quisiera saber si mi traducción al italiano es correcta. 

Nunca pedía nada a nadie. 

Mai chiedeva niente a nessuno. 

Hace referencia a un mendigo. 

Grazie


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Tu frase es gramaticalmente correcta, aunque poner el "mai" al comienzo resulta bastante raro. Lo más común es:

Non chiedeva mai niente a nessuno


----------



## antonioLR

Muchas gracias, ElfrikiChino. Tante grazie.

Saludos desde Almería         Saluti da Almería


----------



## Neuromante

¿Ese "nada" no se traduce como "nulla"? En español tiene un valor absoluto, no significa "ninguna cosa"


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Nulla e niente sono sinonimi. Però forse a sto punto non ho capito la frase originale


----------



## antonioLR

"Nada" hace referencia a que el hombre no pedía ni dinero ni comida.


----------



## Angel.Aura

ElFrikiChino said:


> Non chiedeva mai niente a nessuno


 Questa è correttissima e suona totalmente naturale.


----------



## antonioLR

Tante grazie, Ángel.


----------



## 0scar

Es raro que  se trate  de un mendigo que no mendica.


----------



## Tomby

0scar said:


> Es raro que se trate de un mendigo que no mendica mendigue


Lo siento, pero como tu buzón de MP está inactivo...


----------



## 0scar

La intención era ponerlo en italiano _mendica_ (_mendiga_).


----------



## Angel.Aura

antonioLR said:


> Tante grazie, Ángel *Laura*.


E' un piacere.


----------



## honeyheart

0scar said:


> Es raro que  se trate  de un mendigo que no mendiga.


Es cierto.  Quizá no se trataba de un mendigo sino de un linyera.


----------



## Tomby

honeyheart said:


> Es cierto. Quizá no se trataba de un mendigo sino de un *linyera*.


Primera noticia que tengo de la existencia de esta palabra.
Como lei en algún post "_Imparo qualcosa ogni giorno_".
Tante grazie!


----------

